# Who is wearing prescription goggles?



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a light prescription (-1.5) and have just dealt with it in the past. Not interested in contacts or glasses under my goggles though. What goggles are you running and where do you get them? I’m wearing a Fox Proframe and a 100% aircraft this year. It looks like sportrx.com sells Oakley’s but I’m looking for first hand experience before dropping $400


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't want to throw a wet-blanket on your plans, but i've tried inserts and goggles and for the life of me could not get used to the effects they had--fishbowl. 

I ended up running some larger coverage smiths for a long time and finally committed this year to Lasik since I spent that much over the past 3 years on goggles/glasses experiments.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Klainmeister said:


> Don't want to throw a wet-blanket on your plans, but i've tried inserts and goggles and for the life of me could not get used to the effects they had--fishbowl.
> 
> I ended up running some larger coverage smiths for a long time and finally committed this year to Lasik since I spent that much over the past 3 years on goggles/glasses experiments.


Ya definitely. It looks like you can get actual prescription lenses though? Lasik is this fall! I picked up a Fox Proframe this year and it seems like sunglasses fit real well inside it so I think I'm just going to rock my prescription sun glasses if no one has used actual prescription goggles.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

i don’t think there is a prescription lenses for goggles only inserts, even some large lenses oakleys have inserts, I saw youtube video feom sportsrx showing the inserts for the jawbreaker

definitely get in touch with sportsrx to figure out all the options, I still prefer to ride and ski with no prescription since I can still do without much trouble given that there isn’t really a perfect solution


----------



## rock-rod (Sep 3, 2012)

I recently purchased the Oakley flak 2.0 with my prescription from sport rx and friggen love them. While not full goggles they work great for me.


----------



## Klainmeister (Apr 14, 2012)

If I had to do it all over again, I'd stick with Oakley. Not only are their prescriptions spot on, but they're warranty department is way better than Smiths. My Smith Backdrop RX glasses got this unremovable spotting on the lenses in the first few months and Smith said I used some sort of chemical on them and wouldn't warranty (total BS, only sweat and water, guarantee it) and the rubber pieces where they contact the ears kept sliding off and i had to glue them. You'd expect more for a $550 pair of glasses! Oakley, on the other hand, has been awesome for years.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

ive been wearing prescription carbon shifts and pitchman's since they came out. Love Oakley glasses.


----------



## mEKamonkey (Mar 30, 2017)

I wear my Oakley glasses under my 100% Accuri's they are not the OTG ones but they work very well.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Any updates on what you chose to do streetdoctor? I'm needing to look for something myself. 

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Tapatalk


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

I use Pro-Vue inserts, they work really well for me motocross and downhill (7 yrs now). They do fog up easy with east coast humidity, if you are not moving is the only issue. Depending on your prescription, he may not recommend.

Pro-Vue Prescription Goggle Lens System, MotoCross, ATV, Snowmobile, Skiing, Snap Lens


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Revisting this. Anyone use other options or have other input on this?

I need to figure out something better than what I did last race which was glasses under OTG goggles. 

Contacts are okay but with all the dust of a race I worry they'll get dry and pop out. Has happened to me just doing laps at Keystone.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I just got a pair of 100% goggles with inserts but haven’t tried them yet. They do look super dorky with clear lenses lol.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Streetdoctor said:


> I just got a pair of 100% goggles with inserts but haven't tried them yet. They do look super dorky with clear lenses lol.


Let me know what you think of them once you use them. I assume you can change goggle lenses still, yes? Where did you purchase?

Also I'm sure they look better than the whole OTG setup.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Crit Rat said:


> Let me know what you think of them once you use them. I assume you can change goggle lenses still, yes? Where did you purchase?
> 
> Also I'm sure they look better than the whole OTG setup.


Way better than the OTG setup. I got them from sportRX. It'll probably be a month or so before I get to use them but I'll let ya know. You can still change lenses and it looks like they would work in any goggles.


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool. My prescription sunglasses are from SportRx. They are great.


----------

